# Did you know this about Tiger Balm?



## celtic_crippler

Straight quote from the site: 



> *Tiger Balm Soft
> *The younger generation who loves aromatherapy will appreciate Tiger Balm Soft. This topical analgesic ointment with a light lavender fragrance and soft texture works fast and effectively to relieve headaches, stuffy nose, insect bites, itchiness, muscular aches and pains, sprains and *flatulence*.


 
ROLFLMFAO.... what? You rub it in your butt crack? LMAO....and it has a "light lavender fragrance"....BWAHAHAHA....

...sorry...I'm a guy and it _is _potty humor after all. It wouldn't be so funny if it weren't actually marketed that way. 

Check it out if you think I'm kidding.
http://www.tigerbalm.com/index.php?id=14


----------



## Nolerama

Hey, if something gets me away from flatulence whilst rolling on the mat, then I'm all for it. I feel bad for my training partner, and tapped myself out when I accidentally let loose my "hadouken"...

I had eggs for breakfast... lots of them.


----------



## punisher73

I hope it isn't like their white/red kinds.  That would burn!!

It reminded me of that old SNL skit where they have the strawberry etc. suppositories and someone farts in the board meeting and the female is offended and then says "Oh, wait is that strawberry?  MMMMMM" (or something similiar to that)

What I want to know is, who thought of that?  Was it some perve who got caught in marketing and was like "no, wait.....you can use it for your flatlulance...no REALLY!"  That's why I had my pants down, seriously!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

I have heard similar results with Vick's vapor rub for headaches.

I don't think I would rub Tiger balm close to my nose.

I am guessing the smell works similar to Ginger?


----------



## shesulsa

:lfao:


----------



## bluemtn

Hmm... Christmas gifts ideas!  One for my boyfriend...


----------



## foggymorning162

I love the smell of lavender but if your putting it there.... I'm not smelling it!!!!!!!!


----------



## foggymorning162

I checked it out and TB white also says it is good for stomach flatulance? Maybe your supposed to eat it:barf:


----------



## Drac

:lfao: :lfao::lfao:


----------



## bluekey88

I put some pn my arm after a hard workout today.  I then let one rip.  It does not work as advertised!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## celtic_crippler

bluekey88 said:


> I put some pn my arm after a hard workout today. I then let one rip. It does not work as advertised!
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
You have to apply it to your butt crack. :fart:


....NOT!


----------



## bluekey88

Feel the burn, eh?


----------



## terryl965

foggymorning162 said:


> I love the smell of lavender but if your putting it there.... I'm not smelling it!!!!!!!!


 

I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## kaizasosei

Tiger balm rocks!  Havent ever seen the lavender kind nor would i ever rub in into my butt. 

When i moved to europe i found white tiger balm for the first time because as i kid all i ever had was the red kind.  Most recently i discovered dragon and tiger balm which is similar to red tiger balm but has sanguis draconis in it, im guessing a further herbal ingredient.  

coincidentally, just yesterday i almost overdosed on tiger balm again.  sortof like alchohol, it's really hard to know the limits of the stuff.  From now on i will limit to applying the stuff to a maximum of about 2 to 3 spots.  because i rub so much of it in in so many spots that my whole body feels like im having a hypothermia attack.  just have to ride it out though...do the mr miyagi thing with your hands over and over and it eventually turns into a comfortable kind of heat.  At first though i though i would freeze to death and the only solution was to take off my shirt....doesnt make sense i know.  good thing i didnt rub it too close to my buttcrack cause that would have killed me fo shua

what's really cool is china oil because it's edible.  white flower oil is similar to it but i dont think it's edible..  in the east there are tons of various types of similar balms.

when i was a kid of 16 i entered the tigerbalm martial arts competition in vancouver.  was a cool experience.

j


----------



## BanannaSmoothie

does it come with a nozzel for the tube, like prep. H does?


----------



## Drac

BanannaSmoothie said:


> does it come with a nozzel for the tube, like prep. H does?


 
:lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver

If you wanna help stop flatulence then this is what you get...  http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/Audio/Butt Plug Call - UNORIGINAL.CO.UK - .mp3


----------



## shihansmurf

At the risk of being really crass, I got some Tiger Balm on my *ahem* "smurfy bits", once. I had thought I had washed up well enough after applying it to my knee and then popped off to the bathroom. A few minutes later  I was in a rather impressive amount of pain.It was what I imagine napalm would feel like.

I would have to have some pretty bad poots to even consider this.

Mark

Now Mrs. Smurf is a deep sleeper........:xtrmshock


----------



## MA-Caver

shihansmurf said:


> at the risk of being really crass, i got some tiger balm on my *ahem* "smurfy bits", once. I had thought i had washed up well enough after applying it to my knee and then popped off to the bathroom. A few minutes later  i was in a rather impressive amount of pain.it was what i imagine napalm would feel like.
> 
> I would have to have some pretty bad poots to even consider this.
> 
> Mark
> 
> now mrs. Smurf is a deep sleeper........:xtrmshock


*tmi*


----------



## grydth

This smells like some fiendish oriental plot of a rival company to destroy the marketing of Tiger Balm in the USA. 

Once it gets downwind that American males won't be able to let off huge blasts with their buddies, or that said eruptions will be tiny and smell like lavender, the Tiger Balm market share will vanish like, well, a fart in a sandstorm.

Any company with a nose to the pulse of the USA would know that the product *should *claim to cure headaches, fade bruises, soften pain... and empower you produce titanic farts that will awe your friends and drive women from the abode until the Giants gane is over.


----------



## Drac

grydth said:


> This smells like some fiendish oriental plot of a rival company to destroy the marketing of Tiger Balm in the USA.
> 
> Once it gets downwind that American males won't be able to let off huge blasts with their buddies, or that said eruptions will be tiny and smell like lavender, the Tiger Balm market share will vanish like, well, a fart in a sandstorm.
> 
> Any company with a nose to the pulse of the USA would know that the product *should *claim to cure headaches, fade bruises, soften pain... and empower you produce titanic farts that will awe your friends and drive women from the abode until the Giants game is over.


 
Aruggggggggggghhhhhhhhh..It the attack of the *PUNS...*


----------

